# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  galvanized pipe in cases

## CWright

Hi,

I'm working on an exhibit where we are using an industrial look throughout.  The designer would like to use galvanized pipe to make label stands out of for inside the cases.  Are there any issues with off gassing, etc. with the use of the galvanized pipe?  If not acceptable, can regular steel or aluminum be used?

Thanks!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi there, since we are not getting a response on this and because I am curious too. How about I put the question out on the PACCIN listserv? That way it goes straight to the inboxes of a bunch of knowledgeable folks. Are you on the list already? If you can go ahead and post yourself. If not you might want to sign up click HERE if so. If you don't want to do that I will post it for you. Like I said I am curious as well. Cheers! Ashley

----------

